# Nursing Bunny- what should I feed her?



## TanishaEileen (Jan 19, 2012)

My bunny is a VERY young mother, I think pretty much to young. Despite that, she is doing everything correctly as far as I can tell, but i'd like to make sure that I'M doing everything I can for her! 

I have continued to feed her what I was before, which is an assortment of veggies and regular access to pellets and timothy hay. I added some alfalfa in there the other day. 

I'm mostly concerned veggies wise- should i give her a large amount of anything specific? 

This was a completely unplanned pregnancy and my first time as a bunny owner! so all the help is appreciated.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 19, 2012)

I have no personal experience, but have read that the mother should be getting more nutrients than before. What this consists of depends on you & what your rabbit likes. Some good choices would be a few raw nuts or sunflower or pumpkin meats. Almonds are especially good because they have much more calcium than do walnuts. To get more calcium than normal, either switch to alfalfa pellets [you'll need them later for the babies] or add arugula to the mix of greens. It has about 6 times the calcium of Romaine.

Later on, when the babies are being weaned, they shouldn't get these higher-nutrient things & the amounts given to "mom" can be reduced slowly.


----------

